# Stupid question of the Day



## sterickson (Sep 6, 2018)

So, there's this article: https://www.aopa.org/news-and-media...opaeMiiOvDlHAc3B6Uatitdz7mBn9hsVQFi_vjxE8TxIE

I don't live in the affected area, but, would something like this affect Teslas using NoA (or, down the line, a car cruising on true FSD)? If it does, and someone crashes because of it, who's liable?


----------



## DanSz (Feb 1, 2019)

I’m no expert, but NoA likely still uses the cameras to maintain the lanes and the GPS is just used for mapping, direction, when to turn, etc. 

So, it might get lost, but it shouldn’t crash.

And the driver is Liable because FSD doesn’t exist yet.


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

Your topic may not interest me, but I love your thread name. Stupid question of the day,,,classic!


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

For safety reasons, all self-driving and autosteer systems are designed to operate even with no GPS - otherwise they would crash inside tunnels every time. If you're following a navigation route, it will generally remember it until you reach your destination.

What might happen is if you try setting initial navigation, it might fail.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

sterickson said:


> If it does, and someone crashes because of it, who's liable?


Until laws are changed, the driver is *always* liable. The driver could try to sue the manufacturer and attempt to prove that the main cause of an accident was the "driver assistance system". It would be very hard to prove that the driver was paying attention and the assistance system actively fought them to cause the crash.

Eventually, laws may change to allow manufacturers to assume liability, but we're not there yet.


----------



## Klaus-rf (Mar 6, 2019)

garsh said:


> Until laws are changed, the driver is *always* liable. The driver could try to sue the manufacturer and attempt to prove that the main cause of an accident was the "driver assistance system". It would be very hard to prove that the driver was paying attention and the assistance system actively fought them to cause the crash.
> 
> Eventually, laws may change to allow manufacturers to assume liability, but we're not there yet.


 In some states the criminal liability is with the driver while the financial liability is the owner of the vehicle. It's a VERY complicated subject and laws are not current - will need to be changing quite a bit over the next 20 years.


----------



## Ed Woodrick (May 26, 2018)

sterickson said:


> So, there's this article: https://www.aopa.org/news-and-media...opaeMiiOvDlHAc3B6Uatitdz7mBn9hsVQFi_vjxE8TxIE
> 
> I don't live in the affected area, but, would something like this affect Teslas using NoA (or, down the line, a car cruising on true FSD)? If it does, and someone crashes because of it, who's liable?


First, the NOTAM is mostly for altitudes. Very little,if any ground impact.

At this point, the driver is always responsible. 
Should not really be an accident issue anyway. The car uses cameras to look at the road. GPS only for NAV. It is more than likely just going to get confused and shut down


----------

